# help



## AlCraw85 (Jul 21, 2009)

i just bought a hoyt alphabuner with a 6 brace height i have been shooting a bowtech gaurdian with a 7 brace height what should i concentrate on to tightn my groups


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

get your form down first, thats a radical bow, watch your grip real close...the lower the brace is ,the less forgiving it is.....:shade:


----------

